# فرصتك في رمضان تاجر بدهن العود والمسك الاصلي وضاعاف دخلك



## امل2011 (21 أغسطس 2011)

فرصتك في رمضان .... بتفوتها ؟؟


*مشاريع مربحة للجميع وبأقل رأسمال*




*( بناءا على رغبة الكثيرين فقد تم تعديل العرض والاسعار حتى تتناسب مع ميزانية الجميع )*


إجعل 1500 ريال تتضاعف الى7000 الاف ريال وحتى 10 الاف ريال


تاجر بدهن العود والمسك الأصلي وضاعف دخلك



وبأقل رأسمال تبدأ من 360 ريال وحتى 2000 ريال



وأرباح تبدأ من 2000 ريال وحتى 16 ألف ريال




*جرب تشتغل بدهن العود والعطور فهي التجارة الأكثر استهلاكا*
*دهن العود الصناعي من النوع الفاااااخر وأية أحد يشمها راح يسألك عنه*
*( يعتبر الدرجة الثانية بعد الأصلي ) عندي يباع بالأسواق من 40 إلى 50 ريال*

*العوائد والارباح المتوقعة *


نفرض تبيع الحبة بأقل سعر 20 ريال لكمية 400 حبة = *8000 الاف ريال*

ولو بعت الحبة بمتوسط السعر30 ريال لـ400 حبة *=12.000 الف ريال*

ولو بعتي بأعلى سعر 40 ريال للحبة لـ400 حبة =* 16.000 الف ريال *

يعني بجميع الاحوال ربح مليووووووووون 1000000%








بالاضافة الى مسك الطهارة الابيض الاصلي ( مسك القرشي ) برائحتة الزكية والمنعشة







وتشكيلة منوعة من العطور الفرنسية الاصلية مركزة حتى 500%







جميع العطور ( دهن العود , المسك , العطور الفرنسية ) روائحها ثااااابته ومركزة جدااا
أعطيك الحبة ( ربع توله مذهبة فاخرة ) بتكلفة 5 ريال فقط لغرض التجارة ولجميع الأنواع لفترة محدوووودة

كما ان العرض يشمل أكياس شمواه فاخرة ( مجاااااااانا ) للتقديم والبيع المباشر على الزبائن
حتى تضمن تناسب السعر مع فخامة التقديم


*والآن إليك العروض الخاصة لتبدا تجارتك بالعطور ودهن العود ...*


1. العرض الأول إبدأ مشروعك بـ2000 ريال

تحصل على 400 حبة ربع تولة + 400 كيس شمواه موزعة كالتالي:
150 حبة ربع تولة دهن عود
150 حبة مسك القرشي الأصلي
100 حبة عطور فرنسية مشكلة



2. العرض الثاني إبدأ مشروعك بـ1500 ريال

تحصل على 300 حبة ربع تولة + 300 كيس شمواه موزعة كالتالي:

100 حبة ربع تولة دهن عود
100 حبة مسك القرشي الأصلي
100 حبة عطور فرنسية مشكلة



3. العرض الثالث إبدأ مشروعك بـ1000 ريال

تحصل على 200 حبة ربع تولة + 200 كيس شمواه موزعة كالتالي:

60 حبة = 5 درازن ربع تولة دهن عود
60 حبة = 5 درازن مسك القرشي الأصلي
80 حبة عطور فرنسية مشكلة



4. العرض الرابع إبدأ مشروعك بـ700ريال

تحصل على 120 حبة ربع تولة + 120 كيس شمواه موزعة كالتالي:

36 حبة = 3 درازن دهن عود
36 حبة = 3 درازن مسك القرشي
36 حبة = 3 درازن عطور فرنسية مشكلة
درزن مشكل ( دهن عود + مسك القرشي + عطور فرنسية )



5. العرض الخــامـس إبدأ مشروعك بـ500 ريال

تحصل على 84 حبة ربع تولة + 84 كيس شمواه موزعة كالتالي: 

24 حبة = درزنين دهن عود
24 حبة = درزنين مسك القرشي
24 حبة = درزنين عطور فرنسية مشكلة
درزن مشكل ( دهن عود + مسك القرشي + عطور فرنسية )



6. العرض الســادس إبدأ مشروعك بـ360 ريال فقط ..!!

تحصل على 60 حبة ربع تولة + 60 كيس شمواه موزعة كالتالي: 

12 حبة = درزن دهن عود
12 حبة = درزن مسك القرشي
12 حبة = درزنين عطور فرنسية مشكلة
24 حبة = درزنين مشكل ( دهن عود + مسك القرشي + عطور فرنسية )


( طريقة الطلب )( برسالة فقط ولن يتم الرد على أي اتصال )
 أرسل مسج فقط برقم العرض على 0595808509

 والمدينة أو العنوان إذا كنت متواجد بالرياض
 وسيتم التواصل معك برقم الحساب للتحويل 


ملاحظاااااااات هاااااااااااااامة
 الشحن عن طريق شركة زاجل او المقيطيب أو حسب اختيارك
يتم اضافة تكاليف الشحن لغير هاتين الشركتين ..!!
 الدفع مقدما ولا يتم ارسال طلب قبل التحويل على الراجحي فقط لخارج الرياض 
 والتسليم يدا بيد لداخل الرياض


----------



## جوو الرياض (21 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: فرصتك في رمضان تاجر بدهن العود والمسك الاصلي وضاعاف دخلك*

ماشاء الله حلوين ..مووفقه امــل


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: فرصتك في رمضان تاجر بدهن العود والمسك الاصلي وضاعاف دخلك*

بالتووفيق لك ياارب ...


----------

